# Trans Valve Body warranty



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

I got this letter from VW, It says that valve body is cover up to 7 years or 100k miles. 

http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/mmarquez1969/IMAG02711.jpg
It shows my vin number but not specific to a certain vin number.


----------



## belleriver (May 22, 2008)

I have the same problem on my 2004 V8. I have 156000 miles on mine. Based on the threads I read its about a 50/50 chance the valve body replacement will completly and permanantly correct the problem. i have been thinking about getting it done also. 

Any chance you can let me know how you received this letter? Did you work through the dealer or VW directly? I brought mine in when it started happening and they were not responsive. Maybe if I prove I showed them the problem before 100,000 miles and complain enough i can get them to fix mine at no cost.

thanks.


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

Got the letter directly from the VWOA, we had the same address since we purchase the car.
You can call VWOA they should provide information about coverage. 
I called for another issues that was not cover and they paid 50%.


----------



## belleriver (May 22, 2008)

cool! thanks for the info. I will check it out and see how far I get.


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

They should also extend the warranty on driveshafts.


----------



## doublegarage (Dec 16, 2005)

*bad news from VWOA*

I just received an email from VWOA customer care that my car (in service date mid-October 2004) is NOT subject to an extended warranty for the Transmission valve body. Very disappointing, and very strange given the original poster's letter in this thread. 

That section of the letter doesn't mention Touareg anywhere - is there a chance that it's referring to another VW in the family? Has anyone out there successfully executed a warranty claim for a 2004 VW Touareg valve body. 

VW definitely have a problem and must know that they have it. The companies that re-condition these have a set of 3rd party modifications to choose form to repair/modify the valve body (from Sonnax). 

Next best option for me is to DIY remove the valve body, send it to Ream Man and re-fit it 2-3 days later when they return it. They charge $600 for that service

Thanks for any info

Richard


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

These types of things usually cover a specific VIN range, not a general model year. It is also possible that it might only be for a specific engine/transmission combination too. 

Does the letter you got from VWOA give your VIN in the letter? The OP said his letter showed his VIN, which I assume was for a Touareg, so his letter would be for his Touareg. 



doublegarage said:


> I just received an email from VWOA customer care that my car (in service date mid-October 2004) is NOT subject to an extended warranty for the Transmission valve body. Very disappointing, and very strange given the original poster's letter in this thread.
> 
> That section of the letter doesn't mention Touareg anywhere - is there a chance that it's referring to another VW in the family? Has anyone out there successfully executed a warranty claim for a 2004 VW Touareg valve body.
> 
> ...


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

The letter I got shows our 2005 touareg vin #.


----------



## doublegarage (Dec 16, 2005)

Treggone said:


> The letter I got shows our 2005 touareg vin #.


Thanks, the plot thickens. So while this may be typical behavior for VWoA (limited runs of VINs covered), I still find it very puzzling that they don't believe a warranty on identical, earlier valve bodies is required. Clearly, from looking around the various discussion boards, this issue is very commonplace. I shall reply to the email I received in a sterner tone. (that oughta do it...)

-Richard


----------



## belleriver (May 22, 2008)

If you let me know who you are emailing I can also send a few stern emails. I don't think it will result in anything, but it could be fun.


----------



## doublegarage (Dec 16, 2005)

I received a reply from "Ross B" Customer care advocate. 

I went in through the website. 
http://web.vw.com/templates/Service?serviceName=customercare

but have just replied to the email address
[email protected]

Good luck - I just PM'd you too. 

-Richard


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

doublegarage said:


> Thanks, the plot thickens. So while this may be typical behavior for VWoA (limited runs of VINs covered), I still find it very puzzling that they don't believe a warranty on identical, earlier valve bodies is required. Clearly, from looking around the various discussion boards, this issue is very commonplace. I shall reply to the email I received in a sterner tone. (that oughta do it...)
> 
> -Richard


The issue causing the warranty extension letter that the OP got might have not have been due to the design but rather a fault in manufacturing or assembly. Or perhaps the design of the earlier transmission is different that the later transmission. From what I've seen of the parts lists, there are many different transmissions on Touaregs.


----------



## doublegarage (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Spockcat. Yes I see what you mean. However, these transmissions, while they may have slightly different part numbers to denote minor changes, they are all "Aisin 09D" transmissions and the problem they have with wear in the solenoid bores is common throughout. (according to my research, which is highly fallible of course)

So, while I understand why VW are cautious about turning on extended warranties for every transmission, they must know that they're all susceptible to the fault, and should aid their loyal customers accordingly.. 

anyway, your insight is very helpful, and I will bear it in mind when communicating with them, thanks again. 

-Richard


----------



## doublegarage (Dec 16, 2005)

*no warranty*

So VW responded again, confirming that my late 2004 V8 transmission valve body (TVB) was definitely not covered under an extended 7 year warranty. 

But

They were prepared to offer me a voucher for $1,000.00 to put towards the value of a new VW of my choice, some time in the next 6 months. 

Dunno, now I have to spend about $25k (minimum, double that for a new Touareg) in order to "save" the money it's about to cost me to DIY and ReamMan the TVB.

But, I guess, you win some, you lose some, and VW is at least doing something akin to the right thing. I am grateful for that. 

-Richard


----------



## doublegarage (Dec 16, 2005)

*Valve body replaced (DIY)*

This weekend I completed the valve body replacement at home. I've been driving it ever since then trying to reproduce the old fault ('bang' when downshifting 5th to 4th while coasting) and haven't felt it once - I think it's a success. 

Not sure what the protocol is for writing this up - I've never done it before - I'm an amateur but fairly able home mechanic - it took a while as I learned it all for the first time - but definitely do-able at home. At your own risk of course. I'm going to assume you have a Bentley and are not relying on this as a replacement. 
- Jack it up - the usual - jack-stands all around and be very very careful because this car is big and heavy. 
- remove rear belly pan
- remove rear belly pan support arms
- remove transmission drain plug and drain 
**(note this probably drains 1/3 to 1/2 of the actual amount of ATF in the trans - prepare accordingly to be splashed and bathed in ATF if you're not careful)
- remove all transmission fluid pan bolts (there are lots, 2-3 are in awkward places under non-removable cross members
- lower the pan and deposit about another quart in your drain pan 
- remove the 3 bolts that hold the trans filter - watch for the o-ring - more ATF coming your way
- now the valve-body (valve-chest?) is exposed - valve body = 'VB' from now on
- get out from under the car for 10 minutes and clean up the pan and all the magnets in it
- remove all connectors very very carefully - there are about 10 of about 4 different types
- remove the bolt retaining the ATF temp sensor and remove the sensor
- undo in diagonal and very careful order the 14 VB screws (note: every screw so far has been 10mm hex except the pan drain which is torx)
- Look at how the selector shaft engages with the actuator lever before you remove VB. (left side of trans, looks like a pulley on the end of a small shaft that emerges from the VB)
- lower the valve body carefully, don't snag wires, don't drop it - tip another quart form the top side into your drain pan (splash)

At this point I sent my VB to ReamMan to be reconditioned - $600 and they turn it around in one day, plus 2-way shipping delay of course. You could buy a new one ($1100-$1700) or get a rebuilt one with a core charge to have ready ($dunno) but I could live without the car this week for 5 days so elected to send mine away. 

replacement is, as they say, the reverse of the above. Things to watch out for:
- Use a new filter, a new filter o-ring and a new pan-gasket (about $85 all told)
- there's that lever that hangs down in the trans that must engage with the shaft that you remembered to look at before you removed it
- tighten the VB very very carefully - get a 100 in/lb torque wrench and read Bentley for the right numbers. 
- plug-in then check, re-check and triple check all the connectors - you're 4-8 quarts of ATF away from seeing them again
- before you re-attach the pan, make yourself a filler neck that can come up from underneath and hook into the filler hole in the pan (17mm hex plug) - so that you can pour from above but up into the pan, if you see what I mean. You need a sort of upside-down 'J' shape that hooks in - I used a piece of 3/8 in steel fuel line - dead easy to shape correctly when the pan is off. 
- bolt-up the pan - hook up your tubing (because you don't have the VAG 'special' tools which are simply a hang-up funnel with a long tube) and the aforementioned 'J'
- fill er-up according to the instructions in Bentley - I used a power bleeder because that's faster than gravity - it worked pretty well - I had some locking pliers wrapped in tape ready to clamp on the tube when it starts coming out of the filler (i.e. when it's full)
- you need to fill it, start the engine, run it through the gears, fill it again, run it again and finally when vag-com tells you it's 35C - do it one last time. 
- I did the last one on the ground which there's just about room to do, then you know it's dead level. 
you need at least 9 quarts of ATF - I used about 8.8 quarts what with flushing my power bleeder and leakage when it suddenly reaches full. I used Amsoil ATF - about $11/qt - VAG compatible etc. 

So, all told - about $900 with shipping etc. I live in Northern California - I expect this would be a $2,500 to $3,000 job at my dealership. Probably took me about 6 hours over two days, before and after - next time would probably be 3-4 hours. 

-Richard
Scotts Valley, CA
2004 V8 Touareg, shifts like a hot-knife through butter.


----------



## 77dragrabbit (Jun 24, 2004)

The dealer replaced mine under the 4 yr 45k mile warranty. It helped a lot but there is still some fuky shifting going on. Which I tried to get them to fess up with but to no avail. After driving a used V8 on the lot based on my promise no other Touarge shifts the same the service manager agreed but VWNA's answer...use 91 octane and drive the car more (only 50k miles on a 2005 V8)

Sad when a Ford rental SUV shifts better than our $60k VW flagship vehicle and they wont do anything about it.


----------



## 2004 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Valve body*

I wish that it was true ,but you know they will get out of it some how, do you know who sells good valve bodys cheap it doesn't look to hard to put in, it would be great if vw would at least give you the valve body,.?


----------



## 2004 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Trans*

How does it shift, I read even when done at the vw dealer still shifts funny, not right, little banging, vw says hey use 91octain and drive the thing,


----------



## doublegarage (Dec 16, 2005)

It shifts great - just like when it was new. Fixing the Valve Body has fixed the problem I had 100%. No banging at all. 

I have no idea what that might mean about VW saying use 91 octane and drive it. My transmission jolted so badly that it felt like somebody rear-ended me - and that is not going to get fixed by using good gas.


----------

